# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Κακαρίκι ή κοινό παπαγαλάκι;

## Sofo Kapis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας, 

Είμαι την τελευταία εβδομάδα σε ένα αδιέξοδο :/ !! Να πρωτημήσω στην αγορά μου κακαρικι ή κοινο παπαγαλακι  και γιατί??ανεξαρτήτος τιμής!! 

Θέλω να ακούσω πολύ της προτημίσεις σας !!  :winky:

----------


## δημητρα

κακαρικι, πανεξυπνο, πανεμορφο και πολυ υσηχο. εγω εχω και τα δυο αλλη χαρη το ενα αλλη το αλλο.

----------


## Sofo Kapis

ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## COMASCO

δες τα σχετικα αρθρα εγω σου λεω προσωπικα!!!και σκεψου το.....
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...84%CE%BF%CF%85
ειναι ενα ακομα αρθρο...απλα τωρα δεν μπορω να το βρω!!!σκεψου το εσυ!!και δες τι πραγματικα θες!και τι σου αρεσει!ΟΧΙ βιαστικες κινησεις!

----------


## Sofo Kapis

κοιταξε να δείς μου αρέσουν και τα 2 είδη και δενξέρω πιό να πάρω!!!

----------


## COMASCO

για αυτο το λογο σου ειπα σκεψου το λιγο ακομα...να δεις που θα καταληξεις!δεν θελει γρηγορες κινησεις που στο μελλον μπορει να μετανιωσεις....οποτε....κατσε σκεψου λιγο ακομα..!!!φιλικα..

----------


## Oneiropagida

Σοφοκλή, όπως σου είπε και ο Αλέξανδρος στην επιλογή κατάλληλου πτηνού συντροφιάς καλό θα είναι να σκεφτείς πολύ πριν από την όποια σου απόφαση!!!!
*Πώς να επιλέξετε το σωστό είδος για εσάς (Διαλέγοντας ένα Πουλί )*Τώρα για τα δυο είδη που ρώτησες για το κακαρίκι από τα λίγα που έχω διαβάσει είναι ότι είναι εύκολο στην διαχείριση πουλί, το μέγεθός του είναι περίπου 25 εκ. και είναι πολύ παιχνιδιάρικο και ζωηρό!!
Όσο για τα κοινά παπαγαλάκια μπορείς να ρίξεις μια ματιά εδώ Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus)

----------


## Sofo Kapis

ok ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους σας!!!! κατατοπίστηκα  και αποφάσισα να πάρω 1  ζευγαράκι κοινά παπαγαλάκια το οποίο το έχω κλίση να το πάρω τέλη Αυγούστου περίπου!! Είχα και παλίοτερα αλλά δυστηχώς φάγανε το σχηνάκι που είχα δέσει την πόρτα τούς και το σκάσανε  :sad:  :'( . Τωρά πιά πήρα το μάθημα μου και δεν πρόκειται να ξανασυμβεί κανε'ις

----------


## COMASCO

οταν με το καλο τα παρεις περιμενουμε και την παρουσιαση!!!αν παρεις απο pet shop με δαχτυλιδι!και αν τα παρεις απο διαφορετικα ΚΑΡΑΝΤΙΝΑ!φιλικα...

----------


## dinos saurus

εμενα μονο ο randy εχει δαχτιλιδι!!

----------


## georgepapa

Κακαρικι ασιζητιτη.Ειχα στο παρελθον μεχρι που μου το δηλητιριασαν απιστευτοσ παπαγαλοσ πολυ ηρεμοσ υσιχοσ χωρισ καθολου προβληματα πολυ κοινωνικοσ τρωει τα παντα και πολυ παιχνιδιαρησ.Παρε κακαρικι μην το σκεφτεσαι καθολου.ΦΙΛΙΚΑ ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ.............

----------


## Sofo Kapis

απο ιδιώτη θα τα πάρω!!!

----------


## lagreco69

> Κακαρικι ασιζητιτη.Ειχα στο παρελθον μεχρι που μου το δηλητιριασαν απιστευτοσ παπαγαλοσ πολυ ηρεμοσ υσιχοσ χωρισ καθολου προβληματα πολυ κοινωνικοσ τρωει τα παντα και πολυ παιχνιδιαρησ.Παρε κακαρικι μην το σκεφτεσαι καθολου.ΦΙΛΙΚΑ ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ.............



Κακαρικι λεω και εγω!!

----------


## cockatiel

και εγω κακακιρι !!! ειχα παλια και ειναι πολυ ωριμος και ταυτοχρονα πολυ παιχνιδιαρης χαρακτηρας

----------


## Sofo Kapis

ναι όμως δεν χωράει 1 ζευγαρακι σε μια μακροστενη ζευγαρώστρα καναρινίων :/

----------


## cockatiel

οχι βεβαια !!! μην τολμισεις να τα βαλεις εκει θα ψοφισουν !!!! ουτε τα παπαγαλακια (αν παρεις κοινα παπαγαλακια) μην τα βαλεις εκει απαπααπαπαπαπα  ::

----------


## Sofo Kapis

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.php?albumid=271 σε αυτό εδώ λέω γιατί να μην βάλω τα κοινά παπαγαλάκια ή τα κακαρικια?

----------


## lagreco69

> http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.php?albumid=271 σε αυτό εδώ λέω γιατί να μην βάλω τα κοινά παπαγαλάκια ή τα κακαρικια?


Οχι δεν κανει, αυτη η κλουβα ειναι ζευγαρωστρα για καναρινια!! σου προτεινω να ανοιξεις εδω στο forum μια αγγελια 
και ανταλαξε την με ενα κλουβι για παπαγαλους!!

----------


## Sofo Kapis

ok αλλά την μέτρησα και έχει 62 εκ μηκος 27,4 πλατος και 37εκατοστα ύψος Επίσης έιχα και λοβ σε αυτό παλια και ήταν μια χαρα!!

----------


## cockatiel

Eγω θα σου ελεγα να μην τα βαλεις για να ζησουν καλυτερα !!! σκεψου λιγο και την ιδεα του Δημητρη για την αγγελια !!! ισως σου βγει σε καλο  :Party0048:  :: 

καλη  τυχη παντος !!!

----------


## Sofo Kapis

ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## cockatiel

λοιπον πηρες κλουβι ;;;

----------


## Sofo Kapis

οχι ακόμα αλλα σκεφτομαι να μην πάρω τελικά αλλο παπαγάλοο  ::

----------


## cockatiel

γιατι μωρε ;;;;

----------


## aggeliki76

κατα τυχη ειδα αυτο το θεμα και εχω απορια...
γιατι δεν κανει η μακροστενη κλουβα για παπαγαλακια?
εγω παλια τα ειχα εκει για να εχουν χωρο και να μπορουν να πετανε....
δεν επρεπε?

----------


## cute

δεν κάνει γιατί τα παπαγαλάκια χρειάζονται ύψος επειδή τους αρέσει να σκαρφαλώνουν!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

δεσποινα, δεν ειναι οτι δεν κανει.. φυσικα και κανει! απλως ειναι προτιμοτερο να ειναι ψηλο το κλουβι.. εγω για παραδειγμα εχω δυο  lovebirds σε ζευγαρωστρα και ειμαι απολυτως ευχαριστημενος!!

----------


## cute

και ποσο είναι το ύψος της? :Happy:

----------


## aggeliki76

ευχαριστω

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

40 και κατι δεσποινα.. ειναι η κλασσικη 76αρα ζαυγαρωστρα..

----------


## cute

αα μια χαρά!!!σε 60αρα όμως ας πούμε δεν νομίζω να είναι καλο να βάλεις παπαγαλακιαα...

----------

